# Christmas gifts



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 26, 2007)

Well santa was sure good to me this year, got the cabinet saw I've been wanting along with some new screw drivers and bits for the shop  but what about all of you, get some new toys


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2007)

All I got was wood ......I guess coal is getting to expensive. 

Very nice. 
What was your first project?


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 29, 2007)

One word... Sweeeet!

What's the rip capacity on that fence?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 30, 2007)

*What was your first project?* I have a number of projects coming up, its just a matter of when Bookcase, Deacon bench and more but for now I have some work related stuff to do that is if I can get everything set up, Outfeed, dust collection.
*What's the rip capacity on that fence?*
I have 48" to the right and if I change the fence over I will have 14" to the left.
So far this is as far as i"ve gotten.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 13, 2008)

Now this is more like it, finaly got it done, so no one got any tools for Christmas


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like someone is ready for more tools....
I recieved a flashlight, does that count...


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 14, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Looks like someone is ready for more tools....
> I recieved a flashlight, does that count...


 If I buy more tools I'll be down the road  
 Of course a flashlight counts, how else do you expect to wood work when the power goes out


----------

